# Buying a new vinyl cutter to create sandblasting stencils



## dg520

After researching, I decided to go with a vinyl cutter rather than UV exposure unit for creating sandblasting stencils. I am just looking for a low-priced machine that would be substantial for creating a stencil of my logo for blasting on pyrex glass. Other than a few hours of research, I know NOTHING about this trade.

I was wondering if anyone has used one of these for creating sandblasting stencils.

USCutter Vinyl Cutter 24"/25"/28" Cutting Plotter Vynil - eBay (item 280499951944 end time May-29-10 11:00:24 PDT)

I have read many positive reviews of people using it as a vinyl cutter, but I am wondering if I could use it for stencils. Any help or guidance is greatly appreciated and thank you for reading.


----------



## Nick Horvath

While this cutter has the down force needed to cut sandblasting material, it has what is called a Stepper motor. This motor is not strong enough to withstand constantly cutting at a high downforce that the sandblast material calls for.

I would look for a cutter that has a Servo motor. GCC, Roland, and Graphtec to name a few all make units that are powered by a Servo motor.

So, in short, yes, you can use a vinyl cutter to cut sandblasting material. I would just make sure that you look for a unit that has a Servo motor if that is going to be your main use for it.


----------



## charles95405

look at the GCC Bengal...has enough downforce and has a servo motor. I don't sell them but know a couple who do...Not sure if any of the vendors on here have them..I have had two gcc cutters and they are quality machines.


----------



## dg520

How much would a machine like that run me?

Do you use that model for cutting sandblast resist? That is basically all I will be using it for.

Also, i noticed alot of vinyl cutter companies have models relabeled under different brands, is GCC the same as another company?

Thanks for the help I really appreciate it.


----------



## gerry

you will probably want the 60 degree blade to...i think cutters usually come with the 45.
You mentioned about a uv light table for exposing stencils...ive heard of this but know little about it, could you explain what it is?
Thanks and i dont mean to jack your thread


----------



## Nick Horvath

dg520 said:


> How much would a machine like that run me?
> 
> Do you use that model for cutting sandblast resist? That is basically all I will be using it for.
> 
> Also, i noticed alot of vinyl cutter companies have models relabeled under different brands, is GCC the same as another company?
> 
> Thanks for the help I really appreciate it.


I have seen the GCC Bengal for around $750. 

I have not personally cut sandblast material using the Bengal, but it has everything you need to do it: enough downforce and a Servo motor.

GCC cutters are also rebranded as you stated. I would look at the image of the machine and compare it and the features to that of the GCC Bengal if you find something online, to make sure you are getting this machine. You could also ask if this is a GCC cutter, they may tell you!


----------



## propsuper

Signwarehouse sells a relabeled GCC as an Enduracut plus that has the servo motor. They also sell the endura cut (no plus) that has the stepper motor. We have been using the endura cut plus for a couple of years and have had no problems.


----------



## plan b

Nick is correct you need something that has servo motors to withstand the stress of cutting this kind of materials.


----------

